# Passing Of A Member Here



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just found out that one of our members of this forum passed away . His forum name was Craftsman .

http://slingshotforum.com/user/12492-craftsman/

It was brought to our attention on the Blowgun Forum . http://blowgunforum.com/topic/543-passing-of-david-sustak-meijin/#entry4415


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

R.I.P . Not much I can say as i didn't know him, but my condolences to his family, and I hope the best for them. I am sorry to hear of there loss and the forums loss.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my...

Always such an unfortunate news to receive.

Although it was not any of my acquaintances, I want to pay my respects and give my condolences to the family and friends.

And thank you so much, Treefork, for having the kindness of disclosing to other members the sad news.

Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Condolences

Volp


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sad news in deed. Best wishes to his family and friends.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, Treefork


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, definitely condolences.

I think I met him at the last ECST... I'm not sure, but I think he said his forum name was Craftsman... If that was indeed him, then he seemed like a genuinely nice guy with a shared interest in many things besides slingshots as well.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

My condolences . This is sad to hear , my thoughts are with the family.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Condolences...


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the loss.

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

My condolences


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

condolence to the family. Iam actually heading to my 2nd funeral today in 6 months. i might have met him or his family at some point. I lived in his town for almost 2years. met a lot of people. 
Ryan


----------

